# (amd64) emacs,ejecucion demasiado lenta(SOLUCIONADO)

## ensarman

no se por que emacs ejecuta demasiado lento en mi AMD64 bieno hasta hace poco tenia mi gentoo en 32bits y el emacs funcionaba de maravilla pero ahora que mi sistema es de 64 bits no funciona bien el emacs o mejor dicho funcinoa demasiado lento, ya probe cambiando mis cflags, incliso descubri algunas CFLAGS que me ayudarian:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

pero  parece que no ayudan mucho al emacs.

mi emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

la verda ya no se que hacer.Last edited by ensarman on Wed Jul 11, 2007 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Ejecutandolo desde una terminal (o debugueandolo) da rastros de algun problemas? Esta compilado con las mismas USES?

Saludos

----------

## ensarman

desde un terminal se comporta igual de lento. po cierto simpre lo ejecuto desde un terminal pero en si no aparece nada en la consola(solo se demora en ejecutar).

acabo de instalar el xemacs  pero me parece igual de lento y ademas siempre me ha gustado mas el original. 

emacs esta compilado con estas uses:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r12  USE="X motif nls -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -nosendmail"

 

la verdad no quiero resignarme a usar vim  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> no se por que emacs ejecuta demasiado lento en mi AMD64 bieno hasta hace poco tenia mi gentoo en 32bits y el emacs funcionaba de maravilla pero ahora que mi sistema es de 64 bits no funciona bien el emacs o mejor dicho funcinoa demasiado lento, ya probe cambiando mis cflags, incliso descubri algunas CFLAGS que me ayudarian:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

-m3dnow sobra, va implícito en -march=athlon64.

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> desde un terminal se comporta igual de lento. po cierto simpre lo ejecuto desde un terminal pero en si no aparece nada en la consola(solo se demora en ejecutar).
> 
> acabo de instalar el xemacs  pero me parece igual de lento y ademas siempre me ha gustado mas el original. 
> 
> emacs esta compilado con estas uses:
> ...

 

No soy usuario de emacs, ni nunca lo he sido, así que no se si hay algún problema con emacs en amd64, pero podrías mirar top o htop mientras lo ejecutas, y ver cuanta memoria ocupa, y cuanta ocupación de tiempo de cpu causa.

----------

## sefirotsama

no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema... pero solo diré lo único que conozco de emacs y lo leí en un libro hace tiempo.

EMACS :

EMACS

Makes

A

Computer

Slow

----------

## ensarman

holas sorry por la tardia respuesta  :Razz:  estuve superocupado esta semana

 *Quote:*   

> -m3dnow sobra, va implícito en -march=athlon64.

 

gracias, ya quite el -m3dnow

por la red vi foros que hablan de lo mismo pero sin llegar a una solucion. este problema tambien ocurre en ubuntu. parece que el EMACS es un problema en las amd64.

he instalado el Xemacs pero igual(ademas nunca me gusto el Xemacs) pero ya no se que hacer he intentado de todo y he buiscado informacion al respecto pero nunca se llega a una solucion  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema... pero solo diré lo único que conozco de emacs y lo leí en un libro hace tiempo. 
> 
> EMACS : 
> ...

 

emacs me funcionaba rapido en esta misma PC con la distro para x86

----------

## Zagloj

Yo soy usuario de ese SO y nunca he tenido problemas, postea tu 

```
time emacs
```

Igual lo que tú llamas lento es normal. Además uso ~amd64 y, por cierto, emacs22, prueba con emacs-cvs si quieres, lo usé hasta que la 22 se hizo estable.

 Pd No deberías usar emacs21 si de veras quieres usar emacs, es antediluviano.

----------

## ensarman

gracias por la respuesta man.

hice lo  que me dijiste 3 veces:

```
time emacs

real    0m14.857s

user    0m0.184s

sys     0m0.052s

```

la primera vez se demoro como siempre se sabe demorar

```
time emacs

real    0m3.377s

user    0m0.192s

sys     0m0.020s

```

esta vez no se demoro casi nada

```
time emacs

real    0m42.796s

user    0m0.148s

sys     0m0.040s

```

en la ultima prueba se demoro muchisimo. 

el emacs-cvs es un overlay?

----------

## Zagloj

Pues tarda bastante menos que el mío, será que no conoces emacs  :Laughing: , sobre emacs-cvs es un paquete, está en portage:

```
emerge -ptv emacs-cvs
```

 De todos modos añadiría a tu keywords el emacs para poder instalar la versión 22, la 21 como he dicho está obsoleta (y por ahí hay más de uno con la 23), pues estar marcado como ~amd64 no es problema.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Perdonadme si me he perdido y digo alguna chorrada. Pero...

El comando time mide el tiempo de ejecutación, desde que lanzas el

comando hasta que éste arroja un estado de salida. Por lo cual es

totalmente inútil para medir tiempos en programa interactivos, como

es el caso.

Si lanzas "time emacs", dejas emacs abierto, y te vas a tomar un café

o un cubatita, cuando vuelvas tendrás un time de varias horas. Porque

hasta que emacs no se cierra, time no para de contar.

Por otra parte, he probado emacs, y solo he notado este comportamiendo

del que hablais en una ocasión. Y fue como el bug de nano: cerré un term

con una copia de emacs corriendo, y se quedó ahí dando la vara. 

Matando dicha instancia de emacs en htop se arregló. Por lo demás,

emacs a mi me va bien.

EDIT, por supuesto, en amd64.

----------

## Zagloj

Sí, time mide eso, pero yo pensé que haciendo varias pruebas con el mismo tiempo se notaría diferencias, no se me ocurrió otra cosa, realmente, para medir eso.

 También se puede probar si le tarda el emacs -nw, por otra parte, algo que ralentiza en gentoo (no amd64) el emacs es la carga de site-gentoo. Un modo útil de agilizar la carga de emacs es usarlo como cliente respecto a un servidor emacs, utilizando emacsclient.

 De por sí el proceso me suele usar cerca de 30 MB, depende de lo que esté haciendo con el editor.

 Espero que sirva de ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## ensarman

gracias, por las respuestas,

he instalado el emacs-cvs, la verdad me gusta mucho la presentacoin pero se demora de la misma forma pero esta un poco mas inestable...

la hacer c-X c-C, la ventana del emacs deja de responder pero sigue abierta(deberia cerrarse) y en la consola me aparece esto:

*** glibc detected *** emacs: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000e3e090 ***

y la ventana del emacs se cierra solo cuando hao un ctrl+c en la consola donde ejecute el emacs.

PREGUNTA:

que se puede hacer con elmacs 22 que no se pueda hacer con el emacs 21 ??? bueno por ahora el emacs 22 me esta dando problemas y se demora aun mas que el emacs 21.

----------

## Zagloj

Como te he comentado más arriba intenta arrancarlo sin las X:

 emacs -nw

 A partir de la versión 21 se puede usar unicode sin problemas y alguna cosilla más, usa GTK2... cosas que a un usuario de emacs le importan  :Laughing: , si de veras no te interesa quizás lo tuo sea vim/gvim.

 Por si acaso también haría un:

emerge gentoolkit

revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend

Y también un:

emerge -auDNtv world

 Por si acaso, lo de que te tarde podría ser normal, pero esos mensajes de error son extraños, espero que no tengas una versión 2.6 de glibc, además de que la versión 22 es estable, por muy ~ que esté, lleva mucho tiempo probándose.

----------

## ensarman

jeje uso GTK2. 

```
emerge -auDNtvp world

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

el revdep-rebuild --ignore --pretend ya lo hice ayer pero sin esos parametros y me arreglo un par de dependencias, luego reemergi el emacs-cvs u esta vez no me dio muchos problemas pero la demora es casi la misma(aunke ha mejordo un poco)

----------

## ensarman

para informacion nomas...

ya logre resolver el tema y descubri que el Xorg tambien se ejecutaba lento sino que no me daba cuenta,al igual que el apache, pero el problema es muy sencillo. pero lo escrivo a manera de informacion.

el emacs es un programa que tabien actua mediante la red pero no podia determinar mi nombre de host. lo que pasaba es que tenia configurado mi hostanme="kike" mientras que no tenia el valor en /etc/hosts.

lo unico que hice fue modificar la siguente linea al /etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1    localhost

a

127.0.0.1    localhost kike

asi se me arreglaron todos los problemas

----------

